# Großartig!



## gigrin (21. März 2009)

Auch wenn es wohl kaum jemand liest...muss ich es loswerden.

Lange WoW gespielt...Herr der Ringe(ich liebe es)und jetzt ist Hyboria dran...
So etwas wunderbar atmosphärisches habe ich lange nicht erlebt.

Und ich bekomme mitlerweile ein wunderbares rundes Spiel serviert...mit kleinen Macken.
Auch nach Tortage hat sich das Erlebnis für mich in keinster Weise getrübt.
Ja ich lese gerne,was heutzutage wohl selten ist, und habe großen Spaß an den Aufgaben.
Der Soudtrack ist grandios es ist optisch schön und ehrlich rauh.
Vielleicht wirklich ein Spiel für Erwachsene.

WoW war eine schöne Zeit.Wir haben vor zwei Jahren eine feine Rpgilde gegündet und wirklich Spaß gehabt.
Auch heute kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen hin und wieder reinzuschauen und ein paar Freunden "hallo"zu sagen.
Allerdings laufen wirklich die meisten mitlerweile in Topaustattung rum und fragen sich was sie eigentlich noch wollen.
Ich verstehe nicht warum aber irgendwie treibt dieses Spiel zu viele in einen stumpfen Wahn.
Und das schlimmste ist das fast alle nur noch nach dem sogenannten Endcontent schreien.
Und ja...verzeiht.Das Geweine ist denke ich allen bekannt.

Das schlimmste was ein Spieler machen kann ist schnell leveln um schnell zu raiden.Das hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts mit spielen zu tun sondern mit Arbeit.Falsches Geltungsbedürfniss....blabla
Ein gesunder Ehrgeiz in allen Ehren....es sollte aber mehr geben als gogo imba ololol noob l2p....
Ach ja..ich habe einen tollen sogenannten imba Druiden gespielt(falls ein kleiner Halbaffe motzen will)*hustet*Verzeiht.
Und ich werde nie vergessen wie noch zu Karazhanzeiten ein freundlicher Mitspieler Leute gesucht hat.Ich habe mich angeboten.
Zitat:"Du bist full epic und dafst mit"
Darauf konnte ich nur sagen..."du mich auch"dafür will ich nirgends mit.Markenrun epic schnellschnell...wääh.

Ach ich schweife ab.Ich wünsche mir nur das Age of Conan noch lange lebt und nich nur nach Endcontent beurteilt wird.Es ist ein wirklich außergewöhliches Spiel.
Und womöglich für außergewöhnliche Menschen..von denen es hoffentlich noch ein paar gibt.

So *trinkt noch ein Glas Wein*

Allles Gute Euch


----------



## Daywa (21. März 2009)

Jeder setzt seine Ziele, bzw seine Prioritäten in einem Rollenspiel woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordanor (21. März 2009)

gigrin schrieb:


> Ach ich schweife ab.Ich wünsche mir nur das Age of Conan noch lange lebt und nich nur nach Endcontent beurteilt wird.Es ist ein wirklich außergewöhliches Spiel.



Ein MMORPG, das lange überleben will, MUSS nach dem Endcontent beurteilt werden. Klar, rechnet sich der Kaufpreis von AoC, wenn man es den Freimonat lange spielt. Aber die Frage ist, ob das Spiel einen auch danach halten kann. Und ist der Endgame Content dann schlecht, geht das MMO unter. So geschehen mit AoC. Wenn du nach 3 Monaten immer noch so begeistert von AoC bist, lass es uns hören.

Dass der Anfang ganz cool ist, ist denke ich jedem bewusst.


----------



## gigrin (21. März 2009)

Zeit ist wohl wichtig.

Ich kann schnell Alles wollen...und dabei das Meiste verpassen.

Wenn ich in drei Tagen mit diversen Add ons auf 80 komme(wow)um anderen und mir etwas zu beweisen verpasse ich den Content...ich benutze jetzt das deutsche Wort....den Inhalt.
Alle Spiele dieser Gattung bieten Unterhaltung für viele Monate.Wenn man das Angebot nutzt.

Ich kann allerdings auch nach vier Wochen denken Alles gesehen zu haben.

Und wenn dieser Weg jemandem Freude bereitet gerne.

Aber dann nicht schimpfen..das machen zu Viele.


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. März 2009)

gigrin schrieb:


> Zeit ist wohl wichtig.
> 
> Ich kann schnell Alles wollen...und dabei das Meiste verpassen.
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch,
ich habe mich "leider" dazu überreden lassen nochmal meinen WoWAcc zu reaktivieren um einen Freund beim AUfbau einer Gilde zu helfen.
Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt um mir endlich mal ne Priesterin anzufangen und ich habe diese echt mit egeisterung gespielt, es machte mal wieder tierisch Spaß was neues zu spielen.
Nun ich hatte soviel Spa an der Priesterin das ich angefangen hab JEDES Gebiet leerzuquesten, alles zu erkunden und alles auszukosten was der Inhalt der alten Welt so hergibt (mit lvl50 800-900Erfolgspunkte und Meister der Lehren zu 70%fertig) Nunja, das dauert auch und als mir die Leute in der Gilde draufgekommen sind das ich GRAUE Quests mach und mich mit dem skillen von den sekundären Berufen beschäftigte (1000Fische Erfolg mit lvl30 fällt ja auch auf), ging das geheule los ich solle doch das mit 80 machen, schneller lvln los los und immer mehr druck wurde gemacht, so das ich den letzten funken Spaß an WoW verloren habe.
Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und jeder sollte es spielen können wie er will, nur leider ist das in WoW kaum möglich weil meist der Druck von andren da ist, die einen drängen oder man einfach den Anschluß verliert...
Ich spiele jetzt wieder Lotro und RoM da ist dieser Druck nicht da, meine gesammten WoW Chars bis auf meinen geliebten Allimage hab ich gelöscht und werde WoW bestimmt nur noch dann nochmal rauskrammen wenn Blizzard einen OriginallWoW Retroserver rausbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MMOs bieten mehr als nur Itemgeilheit, ein MMORGP bieten die Gelegenheit sich in eine virtuelle Welt die einen die gelegenheit gibt in eine 2. Haut zu schlüpfen, und Abenteuer zu erleben. Ausnahme ist WoW das bietet nur noch Itemwahn und Gruppenzwang


----------



## erwo (22. März 2009)

Hallo,



Daywa schrieb:


> Jeder setzt seine Ziele, bzw seine Prioritäten in einem Rollenspiel woanders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WoW waren, sind - und werden die "Ziele" für immer und ewig
bleiben das man Instanzen grindet und sonst nix.

AOC hat hat ja auch ziemlich viele Mängel ...
Aber so wenig Abwechslung wie WoW hat es natürlich nicht.


Sag das nur weil hier wieder mal 3 WoW Leute rumspuken
ohne zu merken das sie völlig Off Topic sind ,)

Viele Grüsse,
erwo


----------



## Shastar2002 (22. März 2009)

Getreu dem Motto: Der Weg ist das Ziel.

Genau wie der TE spiele ich AOC auch und ich habe es keine Sekunde bereut.

Die Quests sind wunderschön gemacht und genau wie anfangs in WoW lese ich mir diese durch bzw höre sie mir an und beschäftige mich mit der Welt Conans.
Ich denke, wer es nicht tut, der verpasst etwas. Das schnelle Hochleveln steht im Hintergrund.

Richtig ist aber auch, dass jeder sein Spiel spielt und dabei unterschiedliche Prioritäten hat.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. März 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und jeder sollte es spielen können wie er will, nur leider ist das in WoW kaum möglich weil meist der Druck von andren da ist, die einen drängen oder man einfach den Anschluß verliert...



Sorry, aber wenn du dir von anderen "Druck" machen lässt oder gar was "aufzwingen" läst, dann bist du selber Schuld. Man sollte doch selber in der Lage sein für sich zu entscheiden wie man spielen will und wie einem sein Spiel spaß macht.

Wenn man sich aber an der Itemgeilheit beteiligt und selbst in der Vorstellung lebt dass man den "Anschluß verliert" oder weniger Wert ist weil man es nicht so macht wie es die anderen es wollen, und man nicht in der Lage ist "sein eigenes" Spiel zu spielen, so wie es einem selbst Spaß macht, dann sollte man vielleicht gar keine Online Spiele spielen, da du in jedem Spiel solche Gilden finden wirst.

Alternative? Wer hindert dich daran dir eine Gilde zu suchen wo Leute drin sind die das Spiel genauso sehen und spielen wie es dir Spaß macht?


----------



## Tiegars (23. März 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du dir von anderen "Druck" machen lässt oder gar was "aufzwingen" läst, dann bist du selber Schuld. Man sollte doch selber in der Lage sein für sich zu entscheiden wie man spielen will und wie einem sein Spiel spaß macht.
> 
> Wenn man sich aber an der Itemgeilheit beteiligt und selbst in der Vorstellung lebt dass man den "Anschluß verliert" oder weniger Wert ist weil man es nicht so macht wie es die anderen es wollen, und man nicht in der Lage ist "sein eigenes" Spiel zu spielen, so wie es einem selbst Spaß macht, dann sollte man vielleicht gar keine Online Spiele spielen, da du in jedem Spiel solche Gilden finden wirst.
> 
> Alternative? Wer hindert dich daran dir eine Gilde zu suchen wo Leute drin sind die das Spiel genauso sehen und spielen wie es dir Spaß macht?


Moin,

da gebe ich dir recht. Weil die anderen von der Brücke springen muss ich das auch? Naja ich bin eh immer ein Aussenseiter gewesen ich würde das nie machen *g

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Jamikea (23. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin seit der Beta begeisterter LotrO- Spieler gewesen. Davor habe ich WoW länger gespielt.

Ich wechselte damals von WoW, weil sich die Community und der Umgang dort eigentlich stetig verschlechtert hat-  (Die Fanboys dort sind dort echt schnell mit Beleidigungen und Verständnislosigkeit und virtuellem "Schwanzverglech" am Start) -zudem war es immer mehr eher Druck zum Leveln und Raiden als Funplay (wobei ich mich nicht als Casual- Player sehe- dafür spiele ich zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Auch die Grafik war mit ein Punkt, warum ich wechselte (Sorry, aber WoW ist da nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, und wenn jemand das als Hobby betreibt, kann er ja doch bissi in die Hardware investieren). Lange Zeit spielte ich LotrO, bis ich mittlerweile feststellen musste, dass der Content schleppend erneuert wird und die Ausrichtung der Patchings immer mehr gute Spielelemente schwächen bis gar aufheben.

Somit habe ich nach langem Forumslesen und vielen "Warnungen" ehemaliger AoC- Spieler zum Ticket nach Hyboria gegriffen, und ich muss sagen: ICH BIN BEGEISTERT!

Die Grafik, der Soundtrack, Das Combosystem und die allgmeine Athmosphäre im Spiel sind nur einige Dinge, die man echt nur hervorheben kann.

Diese extremen Bugs und die Contentschwäche, von denen häufig die Rede ist, kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen. Somit denke ich arbeitet Funcom gut daran, ihre Fehler zu beseitigen und das MMO echt gut dastehen zu lassen.

Schade nur, dass oft irgendwelche FlamePosts mit fadenscheinigen Aussagen kursieren (Alá Funcom baut wieder scheisse echt ich kündige mein Abo schon wieder ein Bug eh so ne scheisse eh) - sowas könnte man sich sparen und einfach gleich raus- solch Leute belasten nur die Community und zeugen nicht wirklich von Reife (btw: ist das Game nicht erst ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?! ).

Mein Fazit: 

Klasse Spiel, welches sicher nicht Fehlerfrei (aber welches Spiel ist das schon) ist und viel Potenzial bietet. Ich habe den Ausflug nach Hyboria nicht bereut und bleibe dran.

Grüße...


----------



## La Saint (23. März 2009)

Schön, wenn ihr euch gegenseitig erzählt, wie gut ihr das Spiel findet. Aber hat das nicht irgendwie den Charakter eines Selbstgesprächs? ^^.

AoC mag ja inzwischen ein Wunder von Bugfreiheit, durchdachtem Gameplay und üppigem Low-, Mid- und Highend-Content sein (harhar), aber das wirkliche Leben wird euch spätestens dann einholen, wenn mal ein ernsthaftes Problem auftritt. 

Wenn einer der zahllosen Patche in die Hose geht und ihr nicht mehr ins Spiel kommt, oder wenn wieder mal die Abogebühren dreifach abgebucht werden oder ihr versehentlich beim Händler euer Pferd verkauft. Dann werdet ihr feststellen, das nackte Brüste und abgeschlagene Köpfe zwar schön atmosphärisch sind, aber euch kein bißchen bei eurem Problem helfen. Genauso wenig, wie Funcom.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## spectrumizer (23. März 2009)

La schrieb:


> Schön, wenn ihr euch gegenseitig erzählt, wie gut ihr das Spiel findet. Aber hat das nicht irgendwie den Charakter eines Selbstgesprächs? ^^.


Mei, du machst ja immernoch "mimimi". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





La schrieb:


> AoC mag ja inzwischen ein Wunder von Bugfreiheit, durchdachtem Gameplay und üppigem Low-, Mid- und Highend-Content sein (harhar), aber das wirkliche Leben wird euch spätestens dann einholen, wenn mal ein ernsthaftes Problem auftritt.


Ähh ... ? Und was hat das jetzt mit AoC zu tun?



La schrieb:


> Wenn einer der zahllosen Patche in die Hose geht und ihr nicht mehr ins Spiel kommt,


Spielzeit AoC: (Mit Pause) Über 6 Monate
Patches: Einige
Fehler beim Patchen: 0
Anzahl Reinstallation wegen Fehler beim Patchen: 0



La schrieb:


> oder wenn wieder mal die Abogebühren dreifach abgebucht werden


Spielzeit AoC: (Mit Pause) Über 6 Monate
Abbuchungen: Einige
Fehler bei Abbuchungen: 0
Tipp: Einfach 2x zurückbuchen, falls 3x abgebucht wurde.



La schrieb:


> oder ihr versehentlich beim Händler euer Pferd verkauft.


Selber schuld, wer sowas macht. AoC ist halt nix für Weicheier!



La schrieb:


> Dann werdet ihr feststellen, das nackte Brüste und abgeschlagene Köpfe zwar schön atmosphärisch sind, aber euch kein bißchen bei eurem Problem helfen. Genauso wenig, wie Funcom.


Hohle Phrasen. Ich konnte mich bei AoC noch nie über GMs beschweren, wenn ich mal Probleme mit 'ner Quest hatte. 

Schwarze Schafe gibts immer. Oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen "aber das wirkliche Leben wird dich spätestens dann einholen, wenn du realisierst, dass auch andere MMOs nicht perfekt sind."
Wir wissen inzwischen, dass du Funcom niemals verzeihen wirst. Danke, dass du's uns hier nochmals so auftischst und aus lauter Verbitterung keinem den Spaß an dem Spiel gönnst.


----------



## Imzane (23. März 2009)

Nunja ich hab bis jetzt nur einmal einen GM gebraucht, als ich wo festgesteckt bin. Und der war nach 1 Minute da mit mehreren Tips wie ich das Problem beheben könnte. Der erste hat funktioniert, einfacher /stuck und relog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat exakt gleich gewirkt wie bei anderen MMO's. Außer das es um einiges cooler war da auf einmal ein 3 Meter großer goldener Krieger vor mir aufgetaucht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (23. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mei, du machst ja immernoch "mimimi".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem ist nicht smehr hinzu zu fügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fettes SIGN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (24. März 2009)

* Imseos hustet als er den geweihräuchrten Raumbetritt*

Mal ganz kurze frage muss jetzt jeder der sich so ne Greenpepper-Version mit den vielen ingame Lockitems gekauft hat hier nen neuen Thread aufmachen?

Und jetzt zum topic : Langzeitmotivation für jemanden der mehr als 1h pro Tag is immer noch im Arsch vorallem für Spieler die nicht so gerne twinken. Aber der anfang is Großartig... 

So und jetzt könnt ihr die Räuscherstäbchen wieder anmachen...


----------



## Rockedansky (24. März 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt so großartig lieber Threadersteller.3 Zeilen über Aoc (Soundtrack,Grafik und Atmo)und dann nur noch geflame über andere Spiele.


----------



## Jamikea (24. März 2009)

Hmm, ich dachte eigentlich dass hier positives über das Spiel reingeschrieben wird- der Titel lautet ja auch "Großartig" und nicht "Mega-Crap".

Wenn einige anderer Meinung sind zu dem Spiel, sollten jene einfach einen neuen Treat aufmachen und sich da auskotzen und nicht begeisterten Neulingen, Rückkehrern und Playern alles fad reden.

...

Klar hat das Spiel auch schlechte Seiten, und klar hallt das katastrophale Release über die Community lange nach, aber ich würde es begrüßen wenn man die Meinungen explizit trennen und diese auch sachlich darstellen sollte, aber diese Gabe ist wohl nicht jedem gegeben.

@La Saint: Was hat das mit Selbstgespräch zu tun wenn die Leute nach Topic-Vorgabe ihre positiven Eindrücke kundtun? Ausserdem: Nur weil bei deiner Abbuchung etwas falsch gelaufen ist, oder du persönlichen Frust gegen Funcom hegst (warum, ist aus deinem Beitrag nicht genau ersichtlich) oder Du beim Händler dein Gaul verkaufst (LoL), heisst das nicht, das Funcom nur Mist baut oder das Spiel (Stand Heute) totaler Bullshit ist. Vielleicht solltest Du da bissi entspannter werden und nicht einmalige Ereignisse als grundsätzliche Probleme darstellen- meine Meinung.

btw: Mit dem heutigen Patch ist eine Testumsetzung von DX 10 geplant- ich bin sehr gespannt, vor allem auf die endlosen Hate-Posts derer, welche irgendwelche Probleme dabei haben und das auf alles andere (inkl. Funcom)wältzen, ausser auf ihr vollgemülltes System oder den PC- Performanceindex einer Microwelle mit Grillfunktion.

Ich freu mich trotzdem und lass mir die Laune nicht vergraulen. Cooles Game- Gute Persektive.


----------



## La Saint (24. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mei, du machst ja immernoch "mimimi".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Spectrumizer,

auch dir einen schönen Gruß ^^

Das habe ich natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen, alle oben gemachten Anmerkungen gelten natürlich nicht für dich. Du bist das lebende Beispiel dafür, das Murphy nicht existiert. Zumindest nach eigener Aussage.

Wo andere Tage und Wochen auf einen Gamemaster warten mußten, und am Ende ihre Petition einfach gelöscht wurde, da hattest du immer nach 5 Minuten kompentente und deutschsprachige Hilfe auf der Leitung

Wo andere extreme Problem mit der Abrechnungsstelle von Funcom hatten, und es keine erreichbare Hotline oder einen Kundenservice gibt, bei dem man sich beschweren konnte, und EMails grundsätzlich und über Wochen nur automatisiert mit Standardsätzen beantwortet werden, da hattest du nie das geringste Problem.

Wo andere nicht spielen konnten, da durch das Memoryleak im Client reproduzierbar das Game innerhalb von 15 min abgeschossen wurde, da konntest du Stunden über Stunden ohne Unterbrechung online bleiben.

Da kann ich nur sagen, was für ein Glückskind ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## gigrin (24. März 2009)

*schmunzelt*hier passiert ja doch etwas....

Ich mag Spiele die es verstehen Geschichten zu erzählen die mir Spaß macht.Age of Conan schafft es.(wahrscheinlich lesen die meisten nicht sondern rennen nur schnell zum Kreuz auf den Minimap)
Die Atmosphäre ist mir das wichtigste und bietet das Gerüst für den Rest....wie gesagt großartig.

Selten habe ich eine solch aktive und eingeschworene Rpgemeinschaft erlebt wie in Age of Conan...
Menschen die es verstehen in diesem Gerüst noch eine  eigene Geschichte zu schreiben und Freude daran haben auch 2 Monate lang nicht im Level aufzusteigen sondern zusammen etwas entstehen zu lassen.Und nicht nur eine Gildenstadt.

Und ja ich ich bin einer von diesen Spinnern die Rollenspiel betreiben.
Ich komme nicht damit klar von pubertierenden Knilchen beneidet zu werden weil ich T 7 trage.
Für so einen Schwachsinn bin ich zu alt.
Und ebensowenig komme ich mit Leuten klar die alles"clear" haben und nicht mehr wissen was sie mit ihrer Zeit anfangen sollen und sich dann beklagen während sie in Dalaran rumposen und dumpfes lol noob geplärre ablassen.Ein Armutszeugniss in meinen Augen.
All das ist mir bisher nich untergekommen in Age of Conan..großartig!Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch nur Glück bisher..

Seis drum...In meinen Augen ist Age of Conan ein außergewöhnliches Spiel.Und partiell auch außergewöhnlich gut.
Und es geht nicht um besser oder schlechter als....es ist anders und das ist gut.

Aber natürlich...jedem das Seine....
ich hoffe AoC überlebt und es werden mehr die verzeihen können.

Alles Gute und lest mehr.

P.S.

In WoW spielt die Geschichte zwar leider nur eine marginale Rolle,gelegentlich findet sich dort aber doch Amüsantes.
Also lest auch dort mehr wenn ihr Age of Conan nicht mögt*lacht*
jaja ich hör ja auf.


----------



## gigrin (24. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> * Imseos hustet als er den geweihräuchrten Raumbetritt
> 
> ........
> 
> So und jetzt könnt ihr die Räuscherstäbchen wieder anmachen...



Ich musste wirklich lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nette Kritik


----------



## Môrticielle (24. März 2009)

gigrin schrieb:


> Lange WoW gespielt...Herr der Ringe(ich liebe es)und jetzt ist Hyboria dran...
> So etwas wunderbar atmosphärisches habe ich lange nicht erlebt.


Ja, das ist die übliche Anfangsbegeisterung, die aber leider nicht lange anhält, da Funcom sich eine Peinlichkeit nach der nächsten erlaubt (wie z.B. der heutige Patch, der sofort wieder zurückgenommen wurde, weil man NACH dem Aufspielen auf den Live-Server Fehler entdeckte, die auf mysteriöse Art sowohl von der testenden Community (oder sollte ich sagen: Unkritischen und alles bejubelnden Fanbois) und der angeblich so intensiv testenden QA nicht entdeckt wurden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt keinen Patch - egal wie klein - bei dem nicht stundenlange und wiederholte Serverdowns notwendig sind.

Aber: Ich wünsche dir trotzdem Spaß mit einem Spiel, das der Riesenhit hätte sein können, wenn es nicht ein Jahr zu früh und komplett unreif auf den Markt geworfen worden wäre, wenn nicht die Entwickler betrogen und dem Spiel Features angedichtet hätten, die selbst jetzt, 10 Monate nach Release, noch immer nicht vorhanden sind. Laß dich auch nicht von der Tatsache kirre machen, daß Funcom mittlerweile drei Viertel seiner Server weltweit mangels Kundschaft dicht machen mußte und gerade mal noch etwa 15% der 800.000 Menschen, die sich das Spiel mal gekauft haben, noch spielen (Tendenz abnehmend).

Und noch der kleine Tip: Wenn dir Zweifel an AoC kommen, dann lies einfach etwas im offiziellen Forum, denn dort dürfen mittlerweile nur noch Fanbois ihre Lobhudeleien posten, jedwede negative kritische Äußerung, auch wenn sie noch so sachlich formuliert ist, hat große Chancen, heimlich, still und leise wegmoderiert zu werden, wie es heute gerade zu Hauf in einem Thread passiert, der sich mit dem heutigen Patchdebakel befaßt. Man will dort nur noch eine heile, rosarote AoC-Welt.

Und der letzte Tip: Sieh zu, daß du das Spiel rasch durchspielst, denn nach den nächsten beiden Quartalen (I und II/2009) wird der Ofen aus sein. Funcom hat in 2008 27 Mill. US-$ Verlust gemacht, davon alleine im letzten Quartal 24 Mill.! Dies entspricht etwa 20% des Gesamtwertes der Firma. Das können sie sich noch ganze zwei mal erlauben, dann ist ihre Liquidität aufgebraucht und sie müßten an ihr "Eingemachtes", was bei der aktuellen Wirtschaftssituation das Ende wäre.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Und jetzt zum topic : Langzeitmotivation für jemanden der mehr als 1h pro Tag is immer noch im Arsch vorallem für Spieler die nicht so gerne twinken. Aber der anfang is Großartig...


Ja, ich würde mich auch über die Langzeitmotivation übelst aufregen, wenn ich für'n MMO 6,99&#8364; bezahlen würde und dafür noch 30 Tage Spielzeit inklusive bekomme. *hust*



La schrieb:


> [...]


Ob du mir das glaubst oder ablehnst, ist dein ganz persönlicher Film. Oder wie heissts so schön: "Das Brett vorm Kopf ist gezimmert aus Dingen, die selbstverständlich sind."

Das gilt natürlich für beide Seiten.


----------



## chaosmonger (24. März 2009)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die übliche Anfangsbegeisterung, die aber leider nicht lange anhält, da Funcom sich eine Peinlichkeit nach der nächsten erlaubt (wie z.B. der heutige Patch, der sofort wieder zurückgenommen wurde, weil man NACH dem Aufspielen auf den Live-Server Fehler entdeckte, die auf mysteriöse Art sowohl von der testenden Community (oder sollte ich sagen: Unkritischen und alles bejubelnden Fanbois) und der angeblich so intensiv testenden QA nicht entdeckt wurden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar - und dabei vergisst Du KOMPLETT die WoW-Vanilla-Regel "Never play on patch day!"... Wieso werden heute eigentlich immer die Probleme des Branchenprimus in den Anfangstagen ausgeblendet??? Und die wirtschaftliche Seite: bitte erst bei Übersendung eines Scans eines BWL/VWL-Diploms, sonst diskutier ich so einen unangebrachten Blödsinn nicht weiter.


----------



## Imseos (24. März 2009)

Schön das du die alte Regel postest aber bei Funnycom läuft das anders : Never Play on Patchweek. Und eröffne mal einen Thread im offiziellen Forum wo du erwähnst :"Hey Waldgeist du hast vor Release behauptet es gäbe T3- Instanzen im Spiel". Der wird keine 10 min alt . Wenn ihr denkt sowas würde Waldgeist nie sagen schaut mal in ein altes Buffed Heft oder noch besser wenn hier irgendwer denkt klar die Kritiker das sind nur arme Hater lesst mal das Forum auf Aoc gamona durch und sucht dort speziell Threads vor dem Release dann dürfte hier einigen die augen aufgehen zwischen Der Realität und das was Waldi so geäußet hat.

Das ist das wahre Problem von Funcomund Aoc  aber nein manch einer fühlt sich berufen den kümmerlichen Rest der von AoC es in das "fertige"(Ironie haha) Spiel geschafft hat bis aufs Blut zu verteidigen. 
Ich kann nur jedem Neuling empfehlen sich mal die mühe zumachen bei Youtube die alten Videos rauszusuchen oder mal auf aoc gamona zu surfen die seite wird schlecht gewartet also findet ihr noch viele Infos von der Propagandaabteilung...


----------



## Markon78 (25. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Schön das du die alte Regel postest aber bei Funnycom läuft das anders : Never Play on Patchweek. Und eröffne mal einen Thread im offiziellen Forum wo du erwähnst :"Hey Waldgeist du hast vor Release behauptet es gäbe T3- Instanzen im Spiel". Der wird keine 10 min alt . Wenn ihr denkt sowas würde Waldgeist nie sagen schaut mal in ein altes Buffed Heft oder noch besser wenn hier irgendwer denkt klar die Kritiker das sind nur arme Hater lesst mal das Forum auf Aoc gamona durch und sucht dort speziell Threads vor dem Release dann dürfte hier einigen die augen aufgehen zwischen Der Realität und das was Waldi so geäußet hat.
> 
> Das ist das wahre Problem von Funcomund Aoc  aber nein manch einer fühlt sich berufen den kümmerlichen Rest der von AoC es in das "fertige"(Ironie haha) Spiel geschafft hat bis aufs Blut zu verteidigen.
> Ich kann nur jedem Neuling empfehlen sich mal die mühe zumachen bei Youtube die alten Videos rauszusuchen oder mal auf aoc gamona zu surfen die seite wird schlecht gewartet also findet ihr noch viele Infos von der Propagandaabteilung...




Also zuerst dachte ich mir ja noch: "Hey lass den Kleinen doch, der hat sich halt wegen einigen Dingen geärgert und muss deswegen hier zu jedem Thread
seine nicht gewollte Meinung reinposten".
...Jetzt kann man Dich eigentlich nur noch bemitleiden und allein der Post von Dir zeigt wie geistig minderbemittelt Du eigentlich bist.
Wenn Dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann de-installier es, kündige Deinen Account und dann nimmst Du deinen geschätzten IQ von 40
und verziehst Dich bitte von hier.
Es gibt hier nämlich Leute, die sind gerne in AoC unterwegs und wollen sich gerne austauschen. Immer und immer wieder deinen gestigen Müll lesen
zu müssen ist nur noch störend. Leider zeigte keiner der buffed Mods hier mal ein bisschen Willen, aber das durfte man ja auch erwarten.


----------



## Tiegars (25. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Also zuerst dachte ich mir ja noch: "Hey lass den Kleinen doch, der hat sich halt wegen einigen Dingen geärgert und muss deswegen hier zu jedem Thread
> seine nicht gewollte Meinung reinposten".
> ...Jetzt kann man Dich eigentlich nur noch bemitleiden und allein der Post von Dir zeigt wie geistig minderbemittelt Du eigentlich bist.
> Wenn Dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann de-installier es, kündige Deinen Account und dann nimmst Du deinen geschätzten IQ von 40
> ...


Wieso muss man immer gleich die Leute beleidigen? Die Frage stellt sich nun wer einen gewissen IQ hat hier. Der der gegen FC wettert weil er zum Teil recht hat oder der der für FC ist und meint er müsse jede Post auch wen sie zum Teil wahr ist, Gegenargumente suchen muss um alles zu wiederlegen. Die Fanboys hier ist echt manchmal traurig wie man sich für ein Spiel so aus dem Fenster lehnen kann. Sobald jemannd was negatives schreibt muss man gleich loslegen. Gibt eigentlich immer eine Lösung wie man Trolle einfach aus dem Weg geht. *Nicht antworten.*

Wirst du nicht mehr beachtet suchst du dir eben woanderst Leute die dich beachten. Ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Markon78 (25. März 2009)

Es geht hier nicht darum das er etwas negatives schreibt, sondern WAS und WIE er dies macht. Er nimmt teilweise nicht zusammen hängende
"Fakten" und wirft diese immer und immer wieder in den Raum. Diese konnten Ihm schon oft widerlegt werden und/oder es ist einfach
*seine* Meinung welche er als "nonplusultra" verkauft. Mich stören auch einige Sachen an AoC, aber muss ich deswegen auch
alles andere negieren und vor allem muss ich es *immer wieder* machen?

Ich geh auch nicht in den WoW oder WAR Bereich und poste dort non-stop was mich an den beiden Spielen und dessen Entwicklern
so stört. Man kann seine Meinung gerne ein- oder zweimal posten, aber wenn jeder Thread gleich damit immer und immer wieder
überschwemmt wird, dann muss auch Dir klar sein, das es einfach mal reicht.

mfg


----------



## Imseos (25. März 2009)

Vielen dank für die doch so positive Einschätzung meines iq´s aber zurück zum Thema AoC ist alles andere als Großartig unglaublich blablubb... 
Ich habe es schon auf seite eins gesagt hier ist mir zu viel weihrauch angezündet wurden und das stimmt wo is dein problem wenn ich sage das diese welche jetzt in ihrer Startfreude das spiel in den Himmel loben in ca 3 Monaten zu 90% nicht mehr spielen? Ach so ja AoC user sind ja nicht Kritikfähig (die meisten leider).

PS: Die mods hier lassen Kritik auch manchmal stehen, wenn du dich kritiklos über aoc austauschen willst nimm bitte dieses Forum http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=42 das ist sonnnenschein und weihrauch für alle da


----------



## Markon78 (25. März 2009)

Puh is das grausam einen Text welcher ohne Punkt und Komma geschrieben ist zu lesen.

Aber ok, kommen wir zurück zum Thema...warum auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich weiss, ich muss mich wiederholen, aber warum postest Du es dann immer und immer wieder?
Vor allem aber warum denn dann immer das gleiche, welches schon seit Ewigkeiten
nicht mehr aktuell ist? Hast Du dir den aktuellen T Content und die neuen 6er Inis schon
angesehen und durchgespielt? Hast Du das neue Gebiet Ymirs Pass besucht?
Wenn ja und Du hast so eine Meinung, dann ist es schwer vetständlich.
Wenn nein, dann bilde Dir erst eine aktuelle Meinung und dann komm wieder.

Und vor allem eines:
*Lern zu akzeptieren das es halt Leute gibt die das Spiel "unglaublich" finden*


----------



## Imseos (25. März 2009)

ich habe bis vor kurzem gespielt mal wieder nen monat reaktiviert den neuen t2 flüglel habe ich noch net besucht da haste recht xiba oder wie das heist clear (nein das pet habe ich net) Ymirs pass mit meinem 80 nekro durchgespielt...(aber ich sehe gerade Ranger als main welcher Server Aries noobs ganken?) 

Und vorallem 2. 
Lern Aktzeptieren das Leute das Spiel für Kameldung halten


----------



## Markon78 (25. März 2009)

Ok es bringt echt nichts....sowas lernresistentes erlebt man nicht oft und daher
interessierts mich auch nicht mehr (Im Gegensatz zu Dir schreib ich nicht gerne
hundertmal das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

bb


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Lern Aktzeptieren das Leute das Spiel für Kameldung halten



Dann lernt auch mal zu akzeptieren das wir es auch schon beim ersten mal kapiert haben das ihr das Spiel scheiße findet und ihr es nicht in jedem erdenklichen Thread immer und immer wieder aufrollen müsst, wie eine Platte mit Sprung... Ich mein was bringt euch das? Werdet ihr zu Hause verprügelt, wenn ihr das nicht tut oder was? 

Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann halte ich mich davon fern und will so wenig wie möglich damit zu tun haben und suhle mich nicht auch noch im Dreck herum...


----------



## Imseos (26. März 2009)

Ok ich habs gelernt Threads wo man sich beweihräuschert wie wunderbar doch dieses Spiel ist==> Toll 

Threads die auch mal sagen hey der Anfang is zwar toll aber denke nicht das alles so bleibt ==> Böse da wahr

Danke das ich das nach einem Jahr Aoc gelernt habe. Jetzt werde ich endlich Frieden finden.


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. März 2009)

> Danke das ich das nach einem Jahr Aoc gelernt habe. Jetzt werde ich endlich Frieden finden.




prima, bedeutet das,dass du uns in Zukunft mit deiner Anwesenheit hier im Forum verschonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nix gegen Kritik. Nur irgendwann wird es echt langweilig, wenn immer und immer wieder der gleiche Kram geschrieben wird. Manchmal glaube ich das einige einen vorgefertigten Text abgespeichert haben und nur darauf lauern ihn bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit per Copy&paste abzulassen.

Was bewegt dich dazu? eine ehrliche Antwort wäre nett



Ich habe vor kurzem mal die 14 tägige Testversion von Hdro probiert. Es hat mich extrem aufgeregt das es keine Vernünftige Möglichkeit gibt sich den Testclient und die nötigen Patches zu laden. Das ganze muss man sich von irgendwelchen Seiten ziehen, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt den Client über die hdro HP zu beziehen.
 Nach sage und schreibe 14 Std(26mbit Leitung und Pc lief über Nacht) hatte ich es endlich komplett installiert. Das ganze dauerte so lange weil ständig der Download abgebrochen ist oder Datein beschädigt waren. Zudem war der Clientpatcher sau langsam.
Eine absolute Frechheit in meinen Augen, zudem ist dieses Problem in der Community bekannt.

worauf ich hinaus will... obwohl mich das tierisch aufgeregt hat und mir Hdro ansich auch nicht wirklich gefallen hat bin ich nie auf die Idee gekommen meinen Frust bei sich jeder bietedenen Gelegenheit in irgendwelchen Foren abzulassen. Ich hang hier nicht im hdro Forum rum und hab jeden Post mit meiner Meinung kommentiert.


----------



## xdave78 (27. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Danke das ich das nach einem Jahr Aoc gelernt habe. Jetzt werde ich endlich Frieden finden.


Na endlich! Auch wenn ich noch nicht dran glaube dass Du das getrolle abstellen kannst beglückwünsche ich Dich dazu. Der Dalei Lama wird sicher stolz auf Dich sein und dies bei seiner nächsten Rede hoffentlich erwähnen. Tschüssiiii...

LG Dave


----------



## Imseos (27. März 2009)

Was mich dazu bewegt sin die schleimigen Fanbois oder Aoc nichtspieler die hier versuchen stimmung zu machen. Gegen solche denkneutralen Personen bin ich und mein vorgehen Einstein und Gandhi in Person.
Nein , in wirklichkeit hat mich diese hasenhafte Schreckhaftigkeit geschockt mit welcher einige Personen (ich nenne bewusst keine Namen) aber nur als kleines Beispiel wie diese Menschen denken:

Dave wie sieht es auf Aries auf ist es da "Großartig"?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

> Gegen solche denkneutralen Personen bin ich und mein vorgehen Einstein und Gandhi in Person.



Fühlst du dich bei solchen Sätzen nicht selbst total lächerlich? Oder muss man dir es erst sagen damit du merkst wie lächerlich du dich machst?
Und nochmal... wenn ich etwas nicht mag, halte ich mich davon fern...

Und was interessiert dich bitte, dass hier wer Stimmung macht? Meinst du die Neuen potentiellen Spieler sind so scheiße blöd, dass sie nicht selbst entscheiden könnten ob ihnen das Spiel nach dem Testen gefällt oder nicht? 

Er wird testen und es selbst beurteilen ob er das Spiel gut findet und weiterspielt oder ob er es in die Ecke feuert und sich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt... 

Nur weil DU es nicht magst, heißt das nicht das es schlecht ist... es ist alleinig deine Meinung und deine Meinung ist in keinster weise Allgemeingültig...
Und ich geh hier gern nochmal auf das ein was Irn-Bru gesagt hat... welchen Grund hast du dauernd und immer wieder her zu kommen deine Anti-AoC parolen abzulassen und wieder zu verschwinden bis zum nächsten Thread? Warum tust du das? Was sind deine Beweggründe? Und nochmals, nur weil du es schlecht findest, geht es nicht allen so und du musst dich hier nicht als den einzig wahren Befreier aufspielen, der neue Spieler NUR vor dem drohenden Desaster bewahren will...


----------



## Imseos (27. März 2009)

am thema vorbei und ne persönliche beleidugung raus geht e dir jetzt besser


----------



## xdave78 (27. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Was mich dazu bewegt sin die schleimigen Fanbois oder Aoc nichtspieler die hier versuchen stimmung zu machen. Gegen solche denkneutralen Personen bin ich und mein vorgehen Einstein und Gandhi in Person.
> Nein , in wirklichkeit hat mich diese hasenhafte Schreckhaftigkeit geschockt mit welcher einige Personen (ich nenne bewusst keine Namen) aber nur als kleines Beispiel wie diese Menschen denken:


Hehe...dacht ichs mir doch: Aber verbiete mal ner Kuh das "muhen".

Naja man gut dass Du scheinbar auch ganz neutral und vor allem "denkneutral" (abgefahres Wort...btw) bist. Das hast Du ja scheinbar der Menschheit voraus. Wenn Du nun noch den zweiten Satz...naja..irgendwie mit Sinn erfüllen könntest....

Trotzdem: das ist alles Offtopic. Sowohl deine Flamerei und das Getrolle wie auch die Flames vom Selor oder mir. Jemand sollte das löschen mit sowas sollte niemand seinen Threadzähler hochtreiben. 

Achso - ich hab ne Zweigstelle auf Mitra aufgemacht - Infos inner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und schönes WE


----------



## erwo (27. März 2009)

Hallo,



Selor schrieb:


> Und ich geh hier gern nochmal auf das ein was Irn-Bru gesagt hat... welchen Grund hast du dauernd und immer wieder her zu kommen deine Anti-AoC parolen abzulassen und wieder zu verschwinden bis zum nächsten Thread? Warum tust du das? Was sind deine Beweggründe? Und nochmals, nur weil du es schlecht findest, geht es nicht allen so und du musst dich hier nicht als den einzig wahren Befreier aufspielen, der neue Spieler NUR vor dem drohenden Desaster bewahren will...



Weil er ein Troll ist.

Will man Trolle loswerden, sollte man sie nicht füttern...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2009)

Ist ja schön und auch akzeptiert, das einige diese und andere jene Meinung von einem Spiel haben.
Aber gegenseitige Angriffe, EGAL OB MIT ERWÄHNUNG VON NAMEN ODER NICHT, werden nicht toleriert. 
Zudem ist es leider wiedermal unter aller Sau, wie die persönlichen Meinungen zu einem Spiel hier in Ausdrucksweise, Polemik oder ähnlichem rüber gebracht werden. 

Die Verwarnung bzgl. des Verhaltens gilt besonders für: _*Imseos*_ 

Es ist die erste von mir, aber auch die letzte allgemein. Bei jeglichem Trotz, Diskussionsversuch bzgl. "Das sehe ich nicht so", oder Uneinsichtigkeit, werde ich entsprechend handeln. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gigrin (1. April 2009)

Hmm...schade

Ich bereuhe es meiner Freude Luft verschaft zu haben...verzeiht.

Äußerst schade was hier passiert.

*beherrscht sich*
Ich habe privat uns beruflich mit vielen Randgruppen zu tun.Ich werde komischerweise daran erinnert.
Austausch und gemeinsames Bestreben sind für Viele wohl Fremdworte.

Es gibt diverse Reize und Freuden....selbiges lässt sich über Ärgernisse sagen.
Sich diese auf eine penetrante und plumpe Weise unter die Nase zu reiben führt zu nichts.
Und wie gesagt es tut mir leid dieser dämlichen Anpisserei Nährboden geboten zu haben.

Ich habe Freude an vielen dingen.AoC WoW HdRo.....der Rest hat hier nichts verloren.

Ich kann nur nochmal sagen..Hoffentlich wird dieses nette wenn auch schwierige Produkt überleben.

Großartig!

Verzeiht und nochmals  und alles Gute!

*schmunzelt breit*


----------



## Raaandy (10. Mai 2009)

ja das spiel hat es durchaus verdient es ist top!

es wird hier leider von niemandem unterstütz!


----------



## La Saint (11. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ja das spiel hat es durchaus verdient es ist top!
> 
> es wird hier leider von niemandem unterstütz!



a) dafür gibt es auch Gründe
b) das stimmt nicht ganz, die Fanboiz hier unterstützen das Spiel. Alle fünf.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## erwo (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,



La schrieb:


> a) dafür gibt es auch Gründe
> b) das stimmt nicht ganz, die Fanboiz hier unterstützen das Spiel. Alle fünf.



Am besten im offiziellem Forum posten, hier gibt es leider kaum AOC Spieler.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2009)

La schrieb:


> a) dafür gibt es auch Gründe
> b) das stimmt nicht ganz, die Fanboiz hier unterstützen das Spiel. Alle fünf.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Mal ne Frage. Hast du dir es zum Ziel gemacht, Funcom bis an dein Lebensende zu verfolgen und jede gute Rückmeldungen von Spielern über die Entwicklung des Spieles im Keim zu ersticken?
Wenn du das Spiel so abgöttisch haßt, was machst du dann andauernd hier im Forum? Jemand, der ein Spiel einfach nur kacke findet, der kümmert sich doch in Zukunft nen feuchten darum, ob in irgendwelchen Aoc-Foren Leute sich positiv über ihre Erlebnisse in Aoc auslassen.

Zumindest normalerweise. Aber alles scheint bei dir nicht wirklich normal zu laufen. Und daran hat Funcom, so glaube ich, am allerwenigsten Schuld. Wenn man sich mal durchliest, was du so alles schreibst, dann bekommt man zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Gefühl, daß du wirklich im Moment Aoc spielst und deine Kritik Hand und Fuß hat. Alles, was von dir kommt und das immer und immer wieder, ist die gleiche Laier, wie man sie anfangs von jedem gehört hatte, als Aoc released wurde. Damals war allerdings vieles berechtigt. Auch heute gibt es bestimmt noch einige Anlässe zur berechtigten Kritik. 

Aber da kommt von dir ja mal sowas von Null rüber. Es gibt soviele Ansätze, wo man sinnvolle Kritik anbringen könnte, über die man natürlich dann auch diskutieren kann. Aber was von dir immer und immer wieder in den Raum geworfen wird, daß kann man nur als eines bezeichnen: Planlose Hetzerei eines (warum auch immer) verzweifelten (wahrscheinlich Wow) Spielers, dem aus irgendeinem Grund alles daran liegt, Spiele bewusst kaputt zu reden.

Kann es irgendwie sein, daß du Angst hast von Spielen, die das deinige irgendwann mal ablösen könnten und du erkennen müsstest, daß die ganzen Jahre, welche du investiert hast, im richtigen Leben doch nichts wert sind? Irgendetwas derartiges muss es ja sein, denn wie gesagt: Normal ist das einfach nicht, was du hier immer und immer wieder betreibst.


----------



## woldemor (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hier noch eine Wichtige Seite, Infos Quest Item und noch vieles mehr:

http://aoc.yg.com/de


----------



## Thrainan (13. Mai 2009)

Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen hat AoC bisher einige Vorteile, die ich persönlich sehr schätze. Bisher war der Support bei mir äuserts gut und vor allem schnell. Offenbar haben hier Luete vor Monaten andere Erfahrungen gemacht, aber heute kann man sich nicht mehr beschweren. Von daher halte ich Sprüche wie "never play on patchweek" für irreführend. Das stimmte vieleicht vor einem Jahr...
Ich spiel ja nebenbei auch weiterhin WoW. Und makl ganz im ernst, im einen ähnlich schlechten Patch wie 3.08 bei WoW hat es in AoC nie gegeben. 

dann das schöne Thema Langzeitmotivation: Naja, es stimmt das da bischen mehr laufen könnte. Nur frage ich hier mal ganz treudoof in die Runde, wie schaut das den bei HdRO, WAR oder WoW aus? Raids in Herr der Ringe? Aktuell gibt es ganze zwei ein-Boss raids. Grandios. 
Bei WAR? Wer auch mal was anderes als PvP machen will hat dort garnichts zu tun. Allein bei WoW hab ich mehr endgamecontent. Wobei die ersten raids dort gradezu lächerlich leicht sind. Achievmentjäger haben mitunter bei WoW mehr Content am Ende des Spiels, aber das ist nunmal nicht jedermans Sache. 

Damit ist AoC auf meiner persönlichen rangliste locker auf Platz 2, hinter WoW anzuordnen. 
Das argument mit der Grafik und Atmosphäre: Es ist ja ok wenn man mit dem Grafikstil von WoW oder Warhammer klar kommt, aber viele Leute mögen das halt nicht, für diese bietet AoC und HdRO einfach die bessere Alternative. Von diesen beiden Spielen ist AoC allerdings das mit mehr endgame content. Herr der Ringe hat allerdings auch seine Vorteiole, wie immer auch ein wenig GGeschmackssache.

Man kann sich auch beschweren, das Funcom einige Versprechen nicht eingehalten hat, aberauch hier der Blick zu WoW. Wann wurde uns Housing versprochen? In der Beta! Nur ein Beispiel, es gibt noch genug andere. 

Wenn man nun al diese (manchmal vom geschmackbeeinflussten) Fakten einfach ignoriert, dann darf man mich gerne als Fanboy beschimpfen. Damit wären wir dann wohl schon 6. Ja wir werden mehr, Logik setzt sich dann halt doch gegenüber gekränktem Ego durch.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2009)

In Wow hast du im Endeffekt doch auch nor Endcontent, wenn du raiden willst. PVP ist in Wow nicht zu gebrauchen. Und sonst kann ich noch ein bisschen farmen und Berufe skillen. Auch nichts, was einen jetzt noch ewig fesseln könnte.

Für Raider mag Wow lange motivieren, aber abseits von Raids wird es zumindest meiner Meinung nach auch relativ zeitig langweilig.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> In Wow hast du im Endeffekt doch auch nor Endcontent, wenn du raiden willst. PVP ist in Wow nicht zu gebrauchen. Und sonst kann ich noch ein bisschen farmen und Berufe skillen. Auch nichts, was einen jetzt noch ewig fesseln könnte.
> 
> Für Raider mag Wow lange motivieren, aber abseits von Raids wird es zumindest meiner Meinung nach auch relativ zeitig langweilig.


Aha und das AOC PVP ist klar der Hammer gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Gankerparadies nonplusultra. Naja wen man das PVP nennt dann viel Spass. Ausserdem ist AOC genau so aufgebaut wie WOW. Raiden,Berufe,PVP und bissel Welt erkundschaften. Nur so als Info ^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imseos (17. Mai 2009)

Net aufregen Herr Tiegars pünktlich zum Geburstag trudelt die gesamte Fanboi Plage wieder ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich gehe mal auf dem Post des Herrn klos ein und vergleich mal wow classic mit Aoc zum 1. geburstag Raid bosse :

1. sieg für WoW in der ersten Runde mehr Bosse  verschiedene *Frischen* Taktiken

2. PvP (instanziert) 3 unterschidliche bgs in anzahl der spieler und Zielstellung Aoc 2 6vs 6 Spielplätze mit unterschiedlichen Aufgaben (Capture the Flag äh Skull und Team deathmatch) WoW zieht wieder davon

3. Open pvp Auf pvp server in wow und aoc jederzeit (außer geschützen Städten) jeder zeit möglich (Gleichstand) Aoc besitzt die keeps als besitz bares PvP ziel in wow eher sinnlose Ziele in Silithus und östlichen pestländern... nach der 3. Runde 3:2 Wow 

4.Berufe in wow zu jeder Klasse gab es sinnvolle Berufe die wirklich was gebracht haben selbst exoten Berufe wie ingi bei aoc hat man den sinn hinter vielen Berufen durch den großen Nerf genommen (Rüstungs- Waffenschmied und juwelenschleifer) wieder das veraltete Classic wow

5. Welterkundung /Zonen abwechlsung : Fangen wir bei  AoC an 1 highend zone und erhlich wer nach 9 Monaten Aoc auf 80 Kesh noch sehen kann der verdient meine Bewunderung in wow haste Winterquell, öp Aschara und Silithus zu Verfügung und wichtig für mich auf jedenfall keine instanzierten Kleinkarten ich denke da an die !!! instanzierten !!! Häuser im !!! instanzierten Nachtmodus!!! in Tourtage das is sowas von unnötig.. 5:2  für Classic WoW gegen das neue AoC

So jetzt haltet noch ganz kurz ein und lauscht meiner Antwort warum ich sowas schreibe und trotzdem auch mit spass AoC Spiele: Ich denke einfach das Funcom unter der verdammten zugpflicht steht aus AoC langsam mal was zu machen sicher 1.5 soll die Wende bringen (genau wie die patches vorher) aber das glaube ich erst wenn ich es auf dem *Live*Server sehe und wie lange denkt ihr wird das Armenvierte spass machen ? 1-2 Monate maximal und dann ist wieder warten angesagt... Funcom soll sich lieber mal nen neuen Geldgeber suchen um rasant Content zu bringen wenn die lvl -Phase in AoC schon so kurz ist. Ich wünschte das der anspruch denn die meisten an aoc gestellt haben vor ziemlich genau einem jahr endlich mal kommt denn nur so entwickelt sich aoc zu einem wirklichen überflieger im mmo bereich und steht auch in anderen Bereichen wie Grafik, Sound oder der monatlichen Kosten auf Platz eins. Irgendwer hat mal im Forum folgendes gepostet Du willst : Pve --> WoW / PvP-->WaR / Rp mit netter com--> Lotro / Du willst deine Graka zum glühen bringen--> AoC. Dem ist zur Zeit leider nix hinzuzufügen...

so long und denkt dran persönliche Flames und sinnloses "dann geh doch WoW" trägt nicht gerade zur steigerung des diskussionsniveau bei

Ein Nekromant alter Garde auf Asgard


----------



## Raaandy (18. Mai 2009)

du spaß vogel das wow classic sau geil war sagt jeder das wow heute scheiße is die leute die classic so geliebt haben.

und genau das sind die spieler die jetzt andere spiele spielen z.b. hdro warhammer oder aoc.

wenn du heute wow mit irgendeinem anderem vergleichst musst du zugeben das die anderen besser sind.


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Mai 2009)

wohl war, mit wotlk hat sich wow zu sehr verändert...zu leicht, zu viel blink blink, keine Herausforderungen mehr......und Ulduar ist zwar recht hübsch designed aber wirkliches neues bekommt man da auch nicht geboten.


----------



## xdave78 (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist es was ich auch von den Meisten neuen Spielern höre. Nunja ich denke mit Patch 5 geht AoC einen grossen Schritt in die Richtung die ich eigentlich nicht so tol finde ->Items werden den Char massgeblich kennzeichnen und sich stärker ausweirken. Bisher war es eigentlich im Wesentlichen der Spielskill. Aber ich sehs halt auch als ne grosse Chance. Viele haben jetzt die Möglichkeit ergriffen die Testversion zu probieren. Sicher-es gehen auch eine Reiche nach 30Tagen zurück- aber ca 40-50% bleoben auch da und das ist gut so.

Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Jahr AoC und darüber dass ich dort (auch) so viele tolle Leute kennengelernt habe, sowohl auf Aries als auch jetzt auf Mitra.

LG


----------



## Regine55 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin seit 2,5 Jahren leidenschaftlicher WoW zocker und würde mal was neues ausprobieren. LotR fand ich irgendwie nciht so toll. Ich kann es nichit genau sagen woran es gelegen hat, aber es hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht. Hab allerdings auch nur 7 Tage gespielt. Wie kann man AoC einordnen? Ich hätt schon gern ein Spiel, dass an WoW angelehnt ist nur halt iwie anders... Ka ob ihr mich versteht xD

p.s. wie siehts mit dem Hardwarehunger von AoC aus? HAB GEHÖRT, dass man schon nen dicken Rechner haben muss, damit es flüssig läuft...


----------



## xdave78 (19. Mai 2009)

Also wenn du einen aktuellen Mittelklasserechner hast kannste eigentlich schon ziemlich hohe Grafikeinstellungen nutzen. Ich spiele mit nem Laptop und auf HOCH. Allerdings in Raids ohne Schatten. DX10 kann ich auch ganz gut spielen ...aber da das in der Stadt immernoch so tierisch mit den fps runtergeht lass ich das und mach das nur an wenn ich wirklich schöne Screens brauche oder posen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu gibts massig Threads überall. Nunja vom Setting kann man die Spiele GAR NICHT vergleichen und von der spielweise nur bedingt. Nahkampfklassen haben ein Combosystem am Besten schaust Du Dir mal Videos auf YouTube an oder du ziehst drir die Testversion wenn du ne dicke DSL Leitung hast.


----------



## Raaandy (19. Mai 2009)

WoW = Fantasy
AoC = Barbarisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



magst du 300 willst du deinen gegnern mal wirklich weh machen? willst du nicht von einem npc immer hören könntest du mal oder machste den bösen bösen put, sondern der elende hurensohn hat mich schon wieder betrogen tötet ihn hören?

dann schau mal rein es ist mmorpg du wirst viele ähnlichkeiten zu wow finden aber ein anderes kampfsystem mit finishing moves wie aus mortal kombat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lvi5 (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn du kein dickes DSL hast es gibt eine 7 Euro Version im Laden zu kaufen da hast auch 30 Tage drin.
Lohnt sich also locker.
Wenn du nen Caster spielen willst kannst du es nen bisschen mit WoW vergleichen. Die Welt ist halt nur Erwachsender.
Wenn du der Nahkämpfer Typ bist erwartet dich hier etwas neues ,wegen der Steuerung , was aber nichts schlechtes heisst sondern dir als Spieler einfach mehr Aktion bietet


----------



## Tiegars (19. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> du spaß vogel das wow classic sau geil war sagt jeder das wow heute scheiße is die leute die classic so geliebt haben.
> 
> und genau das sind die spieler die jetzt andere spiele spielen z.b. hdro warhammer oder aoc.
> 
> wenn du heute wow mit irgendeinem anderem vergleichst musst du zugeben das die anderen besser sind.


Naja die Frage ist wer der Spassvogel ist. Er hat den Zustand von heute mit WOW damals verglichen um das gehts. Und wen man es nüchtern betrachtet hat AOC immer noch nicht den Stand erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sie sind sicherlich auf dem richtigen Weg.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imseos (19. Mai 2009)

das sie nicht auf dem richtigen weg sind wollte ich auch nie sagen und habe das meiner meinung nach auch nie behauptet... Ich würde Fc nur vorschlagen aufs gas zu treten..


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. Mai 2009)

Sagen wir es mal so...sie geben zwar vollgas aber die Kupplung rutscht noch ein bisschen. Aber langsam packt die Kupplung wieder und es geht vorwärts


----------



## Imseos (19. Mai 2009)

immer wenn ich denke das Funcom gnade meinerseits verdient hätte bringen sie den nächsten Zonk 2 kaufbare Charsslots? da gibs ja bei rom mehr und die sind gratis... Das man das als monatlich teuerstes mmo nötig is echt für die rektale öffnung..


----------



## Tiegars (20. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> immer wenn ich denke das Funcom gnade meinerseits verdient hätte bringen sie den nächsten Zonk 2 kaufbare Charsslots? da gibs ja bei rom mehr und die sind gratis... Das man das als monatlich teuerstes mmo nötig is echt für die rektale öffnung..


Naja sie machen nur immer die halbe Arbeit. Stattdessen das sie gerade auf 12 Slost erweitern sie auf 11. Ich frage mich echt was manchmal in dne Köpfen der Entwickler vorgeht. Ich selber kann sowas nicht nachvollziehen. Und der Hammer ist man muss zwei kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anscheinend haben sie mega Kohle nötig.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Regine55 (20. Mai 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also wenn du einen aktuellen Mittelklasserechner hast kannste eigentlich schon ziemlich hohe Grafikeinstellungen nutzen. Ich spiele mit nem Laptop und auf HOCH. Allerdings in Raids ohne Schatten. DX10 kann ich auch ganz gut spielen ...aber da das in der Stadt immernoch so tierisch mit den fps runtergeht lass ich das und mach das nur an wenn ich wirklich schöne Screens brauche oder posen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo lad grad die trial. 2 GB noch *freu*
kann man AoC als Einsteigerfreundlich bezeichnen oder braucht man schon gewisse Zeit? Bin da eher easy mode WoW gewohnt ^^
Achja und habt ihr ne Empfehlung für nen Server? Sollte gut besiedelt und PvP sein. Dankööö


----------



## xdave78 (20. Mai 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> jo lad grad die trial. 2 GB noch *freu*
> kann man AoC als Einsteigerfreundlich bezeichnen oder braucht man schon gewisse Zeit? Bin da eher easy mode WoW gewohnt ^^
> Achja und habt ihr ne Empfehlung für nen Server? Sollte gut besiedelt und PvP sein. Dankööö


Also wenn Du WoW gespielt hast oder ein anderes MMO ist es einfach..naja eig selbst wenn man nie ein MMO gesehen hat ist es einfach.
Gibt ja auch das Tutorial. Probier unbedingt nen Nahkämpfer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Combosystem macht echt Laune. Und mach in den Interfaceoptionen das automatische Zielen und die Blickausrichtung aufs Ziel aus ..nur mal so als Tipp.

Nunja Server...gut besiedelt UND PvP? Da kann ja die Antwort nur Fury sein. Das ist aber kein deutscher Server dennoch gibt es dort sehr viele deutsche Spieler und Gilden. Wenn Du also PvP Freak bist - geh da hin.


----------



## Raaandy (20. Mai 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> jo lad grad die trial. 2 GB noch *freu*
> kann man AoC als Einsteigerfreundlich bezeichnen oder braucht man schon gewisse Zeit? Bin da eher easy mode WoW gewohnt ^^
> Achja und habt ihr ne Empfehlung für nen Server? Sollte gut besiedelt und PvP sein. Dankööö



es ist einsteigerfreundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eins muss man dazu gleich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 it´s hard to master, aber das ist auch der reiz daran.

ich bin auf mitra der is super is aber kein pvp server.

willkommen in hyboria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (20. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Net aufregen Herr Tiegars pünktlich zum Geburstag trudelt die gesamte Fanboi Plage wieder ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit WoW classic zu vergleichen geht imho am Thema vorbei. Niemand entscheidet sich danach wie ein Spiel vor 3 Jahren war. Es muss jetzt Spaß machen. 

Zu 1: Wo genau habe ich in WoW heute noch frische Taktiken? Das einzige das man als neu bezeichnen kann ist der Leviathan aus Ulduar, alles andere ist Aufguss. Keine frage nett gemacht, ich spiels gerne. Aber neu ist es sicher nicht. Die Menge an Raidbossen ist in WoW allerdings wirklich höher.Wobe seit WotLk einführung und der neuen Ulduarinni auch 6 Monate vergangen sind. Vorher gabs nur naxx und zwei kleine ein-Boss raids. 

Zu2: ich mach eh kein PvP keine Ahnung. Aber schlimmer als nen WoW BG kanns nicht sein, die haben mir den Spaß an PvP ja genommen. PvP in WoW ist einfach kaputt. Waren noch vor einem jahr zu jedem BG in WoW mindestens 20 Innis offen, sind dies heute selbst an Bonuswochenenden kaum mal 3. Es ist einfach Tot. Aus meiner 55 Mann Gilde spielten früher etwa die Hälfte aktiv pvP, heute keiner mehr. Zwei gelegenheitsPvPler haben wir noch. 

Zu 3: Spiele aufm PvE Server, in beiden Spielen. Daher hier keine Wertung. 

Zu 4: Ich habe neulich mal alle Berufe für level 80 durchgerechnet. Sie bringen alle über ihre Boni etwa das selbe, sind also austauschbar. In Zaubrmacht gerechnet bringt jeder Beruf exklusiv 38 ZM. Das ist auf level 80 nicht der burner. Berufe in WoW sind also ebenfalls sinnlos. 
Zumindest beim leveln kann ich grad bei meinem DT die Rüstungen gut brauchen, das ist bei WoW nicht so gewesen. Bzw. kommt stark auf den Beruf an. Als DD Plattenträger ist Schmied gut, als tank nicht. Als Stoffi den Schneider zu machen bringt garnix. 

Zu 5: Die Zonen in BC oder WotLK sind nicht viele. Für Level 80 sind es ganze zwei. So die riesen Menge ist das jetzt auch nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß verbringen wir bei WoW etwa 2 Jahre in den selben Maximallevel und deren Gebieten. Wenn man 9 Monate Kesh doof finden ( mit recht) muss man hier zugeben das es bei WoW auch kacke ist.


----------



## soefsn (13. Juni 2009)

Auch ich habe wieder mit AOC Angefangen und muss auch wirklich sagen das sich das Spiel gemacht hat. Age of Conan profitiert von der Warhammer schwäche und scheint wirklich auf den Weg zu seinen Frühling zu sein. Keien Frage, was Funcom gemacht hat war nicht richtig. Aber was Sie gerade aus AOC machen ist genial!


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Juni 2009)

> Auch ich habe wieder mit AOC Angefangen und muss auch wirklich sagen das sich das Spiel gemacht hat. Age of Conan profitiert von der Warhammer schwäche und scheint wirklich auf den Weg zu seinen Frühling zu sein. Keien Frage, was Funcom gemacht hat war nicht richtig. Aber was Sie gerade aus AOC machen ist genial!



lass das bloss hier nicht unsere Funcom Inquisitoren hier lesen, ansonsten versuchen sie dich gleich zu missionieren.


----------



## sydonaiX (17. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> lass das bloss hier nicht unsere Funcom Inquisitoren hier lesen, ansonsten versuchen sie dich gleich zu missionieren.




das sind keine inquisitoren das sind witzfiguren.
versauerte dorfbwohner, die nix anderes kennen. leute , die videos im schnellvorlauf kucken.
muttis, die einem nach 20 jahren immer noch vorwerfen, daß man damals mit 12 de ngeldbeutel verloren hatte.

mir tun die nur noch leid udn ich bin froh daß ich solchen trotteln nicht auf meinem server begegnen muss.


----------



## Imseos (17. Juni 2009)

auf welchem server biste den das da keine trotel sind ich habe chars auf allen 3 deutschen servern und mir sind überall eine gewisse anzahl an idioten begegnet.


----------



## Bam Margera (18. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Spielzeit AoC: (Mit Pause) Über 6 Monate
> Abbuchungen: Einige
> Fehler bei Abbuchungen: 0
> Tipp: Einfach 2x zurückbuchen, falls 3x abgebucht wurde.



der kleine(Lasaint) hat doch noch gar kein konto - der regt sich doch nur so auf, weil seine mama ihn jedesmal verhaut, wenn er wieder an ihr konto will, um irgendwelche ominösen buchungen ungeschehen zu machen......

DON´T FEED THE TROLLS....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

